# Jakob Dylan  singer of the Wallflowers is Bob Dylan's son



## Eaglewings (Mar 13, 2016)

*I am in shock at how he looks and sounds just like his father Bob Dylan*

I am watching the 1st Zoolander..funny movie..
I liked the remake of The Joke Was On Me in the movie ( original by Robin Bee Gee, so I looked it up only to be surprised that Jakoc Dylan was the lead in the band wallflowers who sang the remake I actually like it better than the original.

Only took me 16 years to find that one..lol...












.


----------



## Boss (Mar 13, 2016)

I can't believe you're just now discovering Jakob Dylan.  

My favorite is this one:


----------



## Eaglewings (Mar 13, 2016)

Boss said:


> I can't believe you're just now discovering Jakob Dylan.
> 
> My favorite is this one:



Thanks for sharing...good song!


.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 13, 2016)

This is the only one I remember hearing on the radio.


----------



## Eaglewings (Mar 13, 2016)

Its like looking at Dillian 40 years later..isn't it..wow.

I was busy raising my boys..


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 14, 2016)

P F Tinmore said:


> This is the only one I remember hearing on the radio.



I was going to post the same song!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 14, 2016)

And in breaking news, the Ice Age has ended


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 14, 2016)

He sounds a lot like Bob Dylan in this one.  I think he is better looking than his dad.


----------



## Boss (Mar 14, 2016)

His lyrics style reminds me a lot of his dad's "middle period" ...Rolling Thunder Review...


----------



## Eaglewings (Mar 14, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> And in breaking news, the Ice Age has ended



Goes to show you that women are very busy watching Sesame Street  and their life's were all about children.


----------



## Snouter (Mar 20, 2016)

Shit begets shit.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 21, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > And in breaking news, the Ice Age has ended
> ...



Ah, the Sesame Street soundtrack!  

Sunny day, sweepin the clouds away, on my way to where the air is sweet!  Can you tell me how to get, how to get to Sesame Street?


----------

